# Changing VIN in headlights module



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi, last time I succesfully programming tail lights in my F12 :> Now I want to change VIN number and maybe odometer to actual state, because I changed my front lamp (crash) and VIN of car and VIN in lamps, I think, doesn't match. I have ENET cable and E-Sys with pSdZdata, and my questions is:
1. Does ENET Cable good for this work?
2. Which programs I need to do this?

Edit: For change american maps in navigation to european, I need only european maps and activation code, or I must change something in modules or etc. ?
Edit 2oes ENET Cable work with BMW X6 E71?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kmodel99 said:


> Hi, last time I succesfully programming tail lights in my F12 :> Now I want to change VIN number and maybe odometer to actual state, because I changed my front lamp (crash) and VIN of car and VIN in lamps, I think, doesn't match. I have ENET cable and E-Sys with pSdZdata, and my questions is:
> 1. Does ENET Cable good for this work?
> 2. Which programs I need to do this?
> 
> ...


You can load Europe Map on top of North America Map with only FSC Code needed.

ENET Cable is for Fxx only. It will not work on an E71.


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

1. Normally install Europe map like update? FSC code is authorization code for map, yes?

2. What type of cable I need for coding, programming and diagnostic X6? It's OBD2 but I read there lot of types of this cables. I read about esys and it's working with x6, is it true? 

3. How about changing VIN in headlights modules? (read more in first post)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1) Make Update via USB or DVD, and use FSC Code. Nothing more to do.

2) You need a DCAN cable. You cannot use E-Sys on an Exx (E71) car. It is for Fxx only. You must use NCS Expert for coding and WinKFP for Flashing Exx.

3) Flash headlight modules to write car VIN to them.


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

1. Ok.
2. Ok, now I know, I must use "older" software.

3. I can do this with ENET cable. But what software I need for this? Esys with Psdzdata lite will be good?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Foe F12 Flashing, E-Sys and PSdZData Full version.


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks, does on this forum is instructions for do this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, I have posted how to Flash many times in many threads.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

For F-Series, FEM and ICM needs to be VO coded when changing Xenons, and auto-levelers may need to be calibrated (or maybe AHL calibration is enough)


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

But you are saying about change for example from halogen (normal) headlights, and upgrade to xenon? I bought the car after crash, and before crash it has xenon and now too. Everything in lamps working ok (Adaptive Lights working ok, and vertical leveling of Xenon working ok too). I only want to change VIN in lamp modules (i thing it's TMS AHL / SAE. In FRM module I has settings TMS_ID to AHL/SAE) to have everything match, for example when I want to sell car and buyer want go to the BMW service to check is everything OK (every VIN and odometer match in others modules).

Edit. Can you give me a link to intruction to flash the modules with new VIN and odometer? I was searching but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

No, I'm not talking about retrofit. Since you said you were in a crash, I assume you changed the entire thing including LED/AHL driver. If you use Rheingold, it will detect the the module need to be reinitialized.


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Have you link to Rheingold? (PM) Is it require VMware?


----------



## apetrov1x5 (Aug 12, 2014)

Rheingold can be installed directly on you windows, no VMware required.

search any torrent site for rheingold - it is everywhere


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ooo, nice. Everywhere with every viruses  ok I'll find.


----------



## Dallasboy1985 (Nov 22, 2013)

Have similar problem changed the left highlight assembly including the ballast and the controller now getting the headlamp malfunction msg in the idrive ,pls help where to change the vin , new to coding. Got a used headlight assembly.


----------

